# New construction: Plan suggestions please



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I'm all new to the forum in general and irrigation as well so please put up with the questions, I'm completely green and no pun intended. We should be breaking ground within a month or so on the house and we have included an irrigation system which is going to be well fed. We are quite literally located on a small private island so the depth of the well is going to be anywhere from 30 to maybe 50' if that. The lot is about 1/3rd of an acre at 110' x 140' deep. I've set the house placement onto the lot to give you an idea on what we are working with. We will be installing El Toro Zoysis for sod. The house and patio area takes up about 4,400 sq ft and we've got a fairly large court yard driveway with a concrete pad to the right of the house for our boat.

The house is set to the left of the lot and we've got about 12' to the property line. The front setback from the edge of the road to the leading edge of the garage is about 30' and to the rear, I've got about another 40' to the wood line and lastly to the right, about another 15' to the property line. The house is in Perdido Key Florida so we will be using the system year round.

The builder has been very very good and has included an allowance for the irrigation and well. However, I'm a PI and I am clueless when looking at a proposed plan and I have no idea if it's an adequate plan or not, how many zones would be needed and the like. Lastly just outside of the rear patio there will be a pond installed which will be about 10' x 14' give or take.

Having said that, have a look at the drawing below and by all means educate me as to what I should be looking for and what questions I should be asking regarding pumps, heads and zones. I just want to be sure that I have an adequate system.


----------

